# Bark Calls



## myingling (Aug 11, 2013)

Be that time of year here soon to get out the 22s and go get some bushy tails

Bark Squirrel Calls 

antler and walnut and flamed box elder 


Thanks for lookin

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4159_zps143d59da.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4162_zps208bc2b3.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4167_zpsd6238a58.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4168_zps59b80ab5.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 11, 2013)

Man I really like the way you incorporate the burr into the call. Saaaaweeeeeet!!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike, these are sick. Just amazing. I have some decent sized burrs, I may have to give one of these a go.


----------



## myingling (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks 

Yea theirs nothing like the smell of antler LOL ,,, If you got some big burrs that should work out for you ,,, these one o been posting arnt all that big mybe 1 inch round lots of hand work on these and hand drilling LOL


----------

